# Проблема с железом или пересобранный мир

## irenica

День добрый.

Нетбук lenovo s10-2

Пару дней назад обновилась и после ребута, в том месте где должен быть grub чёрный экран и мигает курсор. Думала умер загрузчик, с другой машины сделала живой носитель, попыталась с него загрузиться, но результат тот же --- чёрный экран.

Пробовала поставить другой hdd в сие пк --- грузится, всё ок.

Пробовала свой  hdd в другой пк --- грузится, всё ок.

А вот мой hdd в мой пк --- не грузится.

Что это может быть?

----------

